# Hindernisse hoch springen



## Cube99 (8. September 2012)

Hallo, 

verzweifle momentan daran eine Tischtennisplatte oder einen Parktisch hoch zu springen.. Parkbänke oder allgemein Hindernisse bis ca.70cm sind kein Problem.. aber höher als 70 cm will einfach nicht funktionieren.. Bunny Hop klappt bis ca. 75cm..
Darum eine Frage an die Fahrtechnik Cracks hier im Forum: Wie macht ihr das, dass ihr noch höher kommt? In den Videos sieht es wie eine Bunnyhop-Bewegung aus, bei der ihr euch mit dem Vorderrad an der Tischkante festhälts??  

In dem Video bei 1:58 sieht man, was ich meine 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/8988

Ich wäre um jeden tipp dankbar, da ich diesen sch*** Move endlich beherschen möchte


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2012)

Also Hannes (Freesoul) macht das immer per Bunny Hop mit der Tischtennisplatte!

Hier zeigt er die Bewegung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (9. September 2012)

Bunny-Hop Bewegung kann ich inn und auswendig  
Aber per Bunny-Hop auf ne Tischtennisplatte? Da muss ich nochmal ordentlich üben um ihn 80-85cm hoch zu schaffen


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. September 2012)

Versuch mal während des Bunnyhops mit reinzutreten, das gibt dir mehr Höhe (oder komm ins Trial-Unterforum, google nach Pedalkick, Tret-Bunny etc.)


----------



## jesko81 (10. September 2012)

Ist ein Bunnyhop eigentlich mit einem 26er schwieriger als mit einem 24er?? Tue mich gerade nach meinem Wiedereinstieg ziemlich schwer mit meinem 26er Dirtbike einen hohen Bunnyhop zu machen.
Wie seht ihr das?? Alles Übungssache?? Oder??


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (15. September 2012)

Cube99: Die 75cm BH machste aber nicht mit deinem Stereo, oder?!


----------



## Cube99 (16. September 2012)

@ Psycho Sponsori: Natürlich mach ich den mitm Stereo  hab ja kein anderes Bike  
@ jesko8: Ich denke es macht keine Unterschied, ob 24" oder 26". Bei mir wars alles Übungssache. Vor nem Jahr konnte ich noch nicht mal die Bunnyhop Technik, dann hab ich nachm Winter mitm Üben angefangen, so bis Anfang Juli schaffte ich auch nur 35cm, doch dann hab ich ihn wirklich aktiv geübt (fast jeden Tag) und nun kann ich die Bewegung inn und auswendig und ich komme mittlerweile auf eine beachtliche höhe


----------



## ansbach82 (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo man in Erlangen und Nürnberg gut Fahrtechnik üben kann. Suche auch schöne Trails/Wege zum Biken (Erlangen/Nürnberg).
Wäre dankbar für Vorschläge.


----------



## Cube99 (17. September 2012)

Fahrtechnik kann man überall üben! Aufm Parkplatz zum Beispiel Hinterradversetzen, Bunny Hop, Stoppie, Wheelie, Manual... Auf einem Randstein kann man super Gleichgewicht üben.. Einfach mal durch die Stadt fahren, da findest du genug Plätze um Fahrtechnik zu üben


----------



## lammbock87 (17. September 2012)

blöde Frage hab dieses Jahr auch erst angefangen und bin jetzt dabei Fahrtechniken zuerlernen kann man mit nen Hardtrail genau so jut springen wie mit einen Fully? wobei ich bei den Wheelie noch nen bissl Angst hab hinten runter zufallen


----------



## Cube99 (17. September 2012)

Natürlich  alles eine Frage der Technik. Beim Wheelie immer einen Finger an der Hinterradbremse, dann kann man nicht nach hinten runterfallen  

aber jetzt wieder back to topic..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (26. September 2012)

der von dir angesprochene move im vid ist ein "rolling over" kein BH.
Trashzen erklärt wies geht.


----------



## Cube99 (26. September 2012)

Danke für den Link  
Die Technik wende ich immer bei kleineren Hindernissen an, aber bei einer Tischtennisplatte muss ich das Vorderrad immer so weit anheben, dass ich dann keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad bringe, um das Hinterrad nach zu ziehen.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (3. Oktober 2012)

Das ganze muss auch flüssig ablaufen. Bei einem Bunnyhop bringt man ja auch keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad um das Hinterrad hochzubekommen (falls du verstehst, was ich meine)


----------

